

An Onslaught of Mobile HTML Games - borismus
http://www.borismus.com/mobile-html-games/

======
citricsquid
> In the short term, HTML as a gaming platform is emerging as a real Flash
> killer.

ha ha, good joke.

~~~
lukifer
This is true, but mostly because Flash currently has better authoring tools
which many creatives and game designers already know, as opposed to HTML5,
which requires significant programming skill. But in pure performance, I'd say
that <canvas> already outperforms Flash for sprite graphics, at least on Linux
and Mac.

Long-term? The writing is on the wall for Flash. Hopefully Adobe will realize
how money they could make transitioning to selling authoring tools that use
open web standards.

~~~
benologist
HTML5 vs. Flash is a very short-sighted argument. The real fight is mobile
where it's yet to even be proven Flash is viable. Those native platforms are
Objective C, Java, .NET, Unity etc... and those platforms are _strong_ and the
vendors are building _enormous_ revenue streams developers can tap straight
into by filling out some paperwork.

As business models emerge and if the technical barriers erode down to
something players will accept HTML5 will probably end up coexisting alongside
Flash games on major portals. SPIL Games is very committed to that outcome and
doing what they can to propel it onto mobile devices through
<http://www.html5contest.com>. I've got my HTML5 api almost sorted out which
will provide JavaScript games some pretty cool tools they can build on top of.

But if it's going to actually _win_ then it needs to conquer iOS or Android.
The rest will fall from that because that's where the Angry Birds and Doodle
Jump sized success stories are coming from, not Flash where there's just a
phenomenally big audience that's not monetized as effectively (excluding
social which is so hyper-competitive the platform you build on is the least
important decision you'll make).

